# Best Ribs Ever!



## beerco (May 28, 2007)

This is what we ate last night...

Last rib cook ended with em a bit on the tough side, basically just a 4 or 5 hour smoke. This time I used the 3-1-1 method: three hours in the smoke, one in the foil and one direct to crust em up. This nailed em. 

Dry rubbed with a Alton Brown's brown sugar based rub (slightly modded of course) and when the ribs were in the foil I used about a cub of AB's braizing liquid as well.

Braizing liquid was then reduced to a glaze and well, glazed on the ribs. Actually, I over reduced it a bit so I added a little SNPA (my favorite beer ever) and it did just the trick.

Once over direct heat, the ribs only spent about 15 to 20 min on the grill 'cuz I didn't want to over cook them. The glaze was nice and crusty so it was time to eat.

Oh yea, and this time I used hickory - gotta love that stuff. As usual, the BGE did a bang up job of holding temp. 

Comments welcome


----------



## Barb L. (May 28, 2007)

Mighty fine looking ribs you have there, hope mine turn out looking that good today !


----------



## love2"Q" (May 28, 2007)

those look great ... 
i am very envious of the BGE ...


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 28, 2007)

I am looking forward to starting mine soon.  Good job!


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2007)

Look good. Congrats.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 30, 2007)

Those are some purty ribs.... (and I am sure they were tasty).


----------



## outdoorcook (Jun 29, 2007)

Those ribs look delicious--makes me want to go get some and do them tomorrow.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 6, 2007)

Those are beautiful!
What kind of ribs are they (sorry if I'm too ignorant and can't tell from the pics)


----------



## Renee Attili (Jul 7, 2007)

Way to go!!! They look delicious.
Got to love the BGE don't ya'?
I own one and even my mistakes are yummy!!!!


----------



## beerco (Jul 8, 2007)

mitmondol said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful!
> What kind of ribs are they (sorry if I'm too ignorant and can't tell from the pics)


 
Those are whole (I guess) spare ribs i.e., I haven't cut off the tips or the flap on the back to make them St. Louis style. Which brings up a question.

For those of you who do cut your ribs, do you serve the St. Louis style to the guests and save the tips for another time?

To Renee, yes, I love the BGE - I've only owned it for a couple of months now but we must use it at least two times a week, usually more like three or four. Go through about a bag of charcoal a month-ish.


----------



## QSis (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't serve the flap to guests.  I cut it off the slab and cook it along with the ribs, but save it to eat ourselves, or to put in baked beans or chili.

Lee


----------



## keltin (Jul 9, 2007)

Most times I leave the flap, brisket, and tip on and cut it off before serving the actual ribs. I save the flap, brisket, and tip for later. If I’m going to prep the ribs for St. Louis or Kansas style, then I usually reserve the cut pieces for some other purpose. On the last batch of ribs I trimmed, I used the pieces for a crock-pot of vegetable soup. I made the soup with a few beef short ribs and the pork trimmings. It turned out very well.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 9, 2007)

I used to have a source for a true St. Louis cut, no flap, tip trimmed nicely etc. Since that source dried up, I am down to grocery store St Louis Cuts.
I remove the flap and some tip, and cook it along with the ribs. It's the "cooks share" If I am cooking several slabs, then I have been known to grind it. Mixed with some shoulder it is a nice addtion to ground pork.


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, very nice ribs! The pictures made me hungry  ! Ribs are some of the meals that I like to make at least 1 day in advance, so they can rest in the sauce once basted and cooked in a slow-cooker then put on the BBQ when needed. 

I know making your own sauce and cooking ribs takes a while but how many people here like the taste of their cooking vs that of pre-made ribs where all you have to do is toss them on the BBQ or in the oven?


----------



## beerco (Aug 10, 2007)

llvllagical_llkook said:
			
		

> rest in the sauce once basted and cooked in a slow-cooker then put on the BBQ when needed.


 
Not sure if this is what you mean, but ribs cooked in a slow cooker then finished on a grill are a totally different thing than BBQ'd ribs.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 10, 2007)

beerco said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is what you mean, but ribs cooked in a slow cooker then finished on a grill are a totally different thing than BBQ'd ribs.


 
Amen Brother!!


----------



## bandonjan (Aug 12, 2007)

The ribs look wonderful.....one of my favorite
things to eat. Do any of you remove the silver
on the "back" of the rib section? I've done them
with and without and prefer to remove it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 12, 2007)

bandonjan said:
			
		

> The ribs look wonderful.....one of my favorite
> things to eat. Do any of you remove the silver
> on the "back" of the rib section? I've done them
> with and without and prefer to remove it.


 
I prefer the membrane removed, so I always do!!

Enjoy!


----------

